

Ask HN: Multi-touch CAD Controller (New Menu designs for the iPad) - Feedback? - okstr
http://blog.maideinc.com/maide-cad-control-developments-new-menu-for-t

======
viraptor
Please switch the videos around... without reading the text I looked at the
first video and thought "ok, that's pretty basic and seems to be causing
problems because the whole device moves when you apply pressure". The bottom
video gave a _completely_ different idea and actual usage presentation was
awesome.

Otherwise, I like it :) you don't even need full multitouch device for that
kind of stuff sometimes. I had loads of fun with touch screens you can buy
from ebay for ~15£ for a 7" transparent one. Just plug in via usb and treat it
as another pointer device.

~~~
okstr
Done, thanks for the suggestion. Ps, check out the latest one:
[http://blog.maideinc.com/iphoneipod-touch-multi-touch-cad-
re...](http://blog.maideinc.com/iphoneipod-touch-multi-touch-cad-remote)

